# sonny's car wash



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone done one of these......???


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I've done a tropic car wash, don't think they have sonnys here. Can't be too much different...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I decided not to bid it having never done one...k copper, pvc sleeved..softner, ro, and other stuff...just the two of us...I can see me underbidding and kicking myself.....

thanks though...what do they go for roughly with no tanks or site work?? if thats even a legit question...one powder room and drinking fountain...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

stillaround said:


> I decided not to bid it having never done one...k copper, pvc sleeved..softner, ro, and other stuff...just the two of us...I can see me underbidding and kicking myself.....
> 
> thanks though...what do they go for roughly with no tanks or site work?? if thats even a legit question...one powder room and drinking fountain...


I own 2 washes and have plumbed 20 or so others.
Plumbing only no equipment is around 50, 000

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------

